# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  تفاوت replication با cdc چیست ؟

## ali_gm55

سلام
سئوال من اینه که چرا بحث cdc مطرح شد یا بهتر اینجوری بگم cdc چه مزیتی نسبت به replication داره ؟
در زیر لینکی از کار با cdc به استفاده از SSIS ، که به صورت گام به گام تصویری مراحل را پیش می برد
http://sqlblog.com/blogs/andy_leonar...-nov-2007.aspx
امیدوارم که این تاپیک تکراری نباشه

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
cdc فقط تغییرات رو Log میکنه و تمام فرایند انتقال بعهده شماست. ضمنا کار پیدا کردن Conflictها رو هم انجام نمیده. فقط یک مکانیزم ساده هست برای اینکه بتونین تاریخچه تغییرات رو داشته باشین و بصورت محدود در نقل و انتقال تغییرات استفاده کنین. شاید برای سناریوهای خیلی ساده و خاص که سروکار پیدا کردن با Replication مقرون به صرفه نیست، cdc بتونه مفید باشه

----------


## ali_gm55

پس در واقع یکجورایی شبیه به نوشتن تریگر میباشه ، استاد مزیت cdc نسبت به تریگر چیه ؟ آیا بار کمتری رو بانک داره ؟

----------


## AminSobati

طبعا کد نویسی کمتری انجام میدین و مهمتر اینکه توابع مورد نیاز برای Query گرفتن از آرشیو رو میسازه و در اختیارتون قرار میده

----------

